# where to buy the gecko os or the usb gecko?



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 10, 2010)

where to buy the gecko os or the usb gecko and what sites?

thanks in advance


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

Dude seriosly what are you trying to say Dx .........we cant help you if you dont clear it out


----------



## redact (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/usb-gec...-wii-p-278.html
http://www.ozmodchips.com/usb-gecko-homebr...ames-p-103.html
http://www.quantronics.com.au/printview/WII-USBGECKO


----------

